# Minnkota Terrova and Garmin Striker 7SV compatibility



## skipper123 (Apr 7, 2017)

Has any one hooked the Garmin Striker 7SV to the Minn Kota Terrovas built in transducer with success. Minn Kota says their not sure if it will work and cant tell me what connector to use to hook it up to the trolling motor. Also I guess I need some kind of coupler to hook both transducers together and maybe a switch to go from transome transducer to T/M trans IDK ? And guess what Garmin says yep not sure. GEES I got this quote from https://fishfindersadvisor.com/garmin-striker-7sv/

Finally, this unit supports Minn Kota and MotorGuide trolling motors with integrated transducers, and there’s also the option of a portable kit, which makes it easier to dismount, or use for ice fishing or kayak. However, the box comes with the tilt, standard mount.


----------



## tomme boy (Apr 10, 2017)

The SV will not work. The terrova has a standard transducer not the Chirp transducer that the SV has. I am running the 7sv in the back and a Helix 7 off of the built in ducer of the terrova.


----------



## skipper123 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks I was just looking at a Helix for the front, sounds like a plan.


----------

